# Wooden Soccer Ball "Bowls"



## soccer2010

I made some more soccer balls.  My Dad cut them in half and turned them into bowls.  He has since made some of his own turning tools and he says he gets a much better finish now.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## gketell

Those are very cool.  You and your dad did great work!  Talk about a cool gift for soccer coaches everywhere!

I've just spent quite some time googling around without luck.  Could you point me to a set of plans for making those?  

Or if not, can you give me a hint: what angle do you cut the segment sides at?

GK


----------



## rjwolfe3

Wow those are awesome. Can't wrap my mind around you did them.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

you'd need a good mitre sled for a tablesaw to make those, I'd guess...really neat!


----------



## VisExp

Those are awesome!  Great work.


----------



## Jim15

Outstanding bowls.


----------



## keithkarl2007

cool, you should make a lidded box from the next one so when its together you'd see a full ball


----------



## artme

VEry cool, very clever, very well done.


----------



## soccer2010

Greg,
I use my Dad's tooling where the angles are pre-set. There are no plans as he developed this idea back in the seventies and makes some high end trophies. While he keeps the angle a secret from me, it is around 21. Here's the general method:
Cut 4/4 lumber into approximate shape with extra stock.
Drill center of block (not too deep).
Align fixture on mill.
Screw wood block onto fixture plate.
Mill one side.
Rotate and mill until complete with block.
Do the same for the 5-sided blocks.
Tape white blocks and glue up.
Fit and glue in dark blocks.

There are so many methods that we have tried to glue. If not careful to align each block, you can start with perfect blocks and end up with big gaps.

My Dad is working on a method that will cut accurately enough on a miter saw but it has to be dead since you are doing compound angles.  As you can see, it is my dad, not me, who is the brains behind this.  Happy father's day Dad.


----------



## VisExp

Making the cuts on a miter saw I would have guessed an angle of 30 and a bevel of 22.5


----------

